# Hog "Chopper ATV" with pics



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

This west Texas farmer had a feral-hog problem.
Wild hogs were ruining his farm!

*HAD* IS THE KEY WORD HERE! 

His simple solution? It was a bit pricey but worth it to him:











.


----------



## rocketmann (Nov 25, 2009)

does he have a piglet in his mouth?


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

How did I not see that!


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

rocketmann said:


> does he have a piglet in his mouth?


:lol::lol::lol: You're right!!! :lol::lol::lol:

I magnified the original:


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Whack 'em and stack 'em, baby.


----------



## tigerGSP (Apr 27, 2007)

only in TX lol


----------



## portagelaker (Mar 3, 2008)

Man, you sure don't mess with Texas. 

I didn't realize fully automatic machine guns were legal anywhere? Obviously I was wrong.

Hope they do something useful with all that pork instead of bury it. Could feed a lot of hungry people with that. 

It would have been sweet if they had another ATV tape the killing spree. It could have rivaled the Youtube one of the helicoptor one.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

That there is 100% 

*KILLBILLY!!*







































:lol:


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Full auto's are legal via the ATF and paying a $200 transfer tax and other paperwork by each new owner ...registration etc. Also, Only NFA class lll FFL dealers can transfer them, not regular class 1 FFL's.
Individual states however have their own rules on *possesion*...Michigan, no. LEO by special permits.
Currently they are allowed in about 25 states. In Nevada and some others you can go to ranges and rent them if you have plenty of $ for ammo...


----------



## Stiny357 (Nov 8, 2009)

jimp said:


> Currently they are allowed in about 25 states. In Nevada and some others you can go to ranges and rent them if you have plenty of $ for ammo...


Kentucky allows them also. Twice a year, Knob Creek hosts a machine gun shoot where you can "rent" one.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

That might be _the_ coolest thing I have ever seen!!!!!


----------



## Leader (Dec 1, 2003)

Ahhh... They are allowed in MI now.


----------

